# se m'ocorre



## viviana jones

Sovint sento o veig escrit aquest verb en català -equivalent al "se me ocurre" castellà-, però diria que és incorrecte. 
De tota manera, em resulta difícil trobar en català un verb que expressi el mateix o, al menys, no "se m'ocorre". 
Algú em podria treure de dubtes?


----------



## ernest_

"se m'acut/acudeix"


----------



## viviana jones

Moltes gràcies, Ernest. Mira que era fàcil!


----------



## ernest_

no se t'havia acudit, eh? hehe...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

"Se m'ocorre", Viviana i Ernest, juraria que és perfecte català. Mireu-ne l'accepció tercera del "dicciu": ocórrer.

De tota manera, a veure què diu la resta.

Salut!


----------



## ernest_

Doncs, segons això, sí que es correcte, Traductora. No ho hauria dit mai...


----------



## figuerenca

Sí que és correcte, tot i que ocórrer es diria més en registre formal i acut o acudeix en col·loquial. Com també diria que és més típic utilitzar ocórrer quan s'escriu i els altres dos quan es parla. 
Com ho veieu?


----------



## viviana jones

No sabria dir quan s'utilitza més l'un o l'altre, perquè no m'hi he fixat, però a partir d'ara ho faré. 
En tot cas, per a mi, com a catalanoicastellanoparlant, és molt més còmode dir "se m'ocorre".
Salutacions a tothom!


----------



## dgimeno

Estic d'acord en que "se m'ocorre" és més formal i, potser, dialectal. En el meu cas, sempre he dit "se m'acudeix" o "se m'acut".


----------



## dafne.ne

Bon dia plujós,

Jo també dic "se m'acut". Penseu també quan diem  "quin acudit!"

Apa si au


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

dafne.ne said:


> Penseu també quan diem "quin acudit!"


 

I també... "Quina ocurrència"


----------



## Heiwajin

No sé si en exactament el mateix context, però a mi em ve al cap "venir al cap".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Heiwajin said:


> No sé si en exactament el mateix context, però a mi em ve al cap "venir al cap".


 
Jo diria que sí. Si més no, jo la dic moltíssim


----------



## viviana jones

Jo també. De fet era la traducció que donava de "se m'ocorre", quan em pensava que aquest terme no era correcte


----------



## la_mei

Heiwajin said:


> No sé si en exactament el mateix context, però a mi em ve al cap "venir al cap".



Jo també diria això. 'Em ve al cap' encara que informalment diria 'se m'ha acudit'.


----------

